# Simple Question



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Just a simple question is all. If you have HDMI can you use it just for video and then use component cables for sound? I have an older receiver and don't really want to upgrade. For starters I am just going to use a Rogers HD box with hdmi cable and hopefully component sound. Also I plan on using an HDMI upconverting DVD player with HDMI but again component for sound. 

Thanks

cHeM


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by using component for sound. Component is for video. You could certainly bypass your receiver for video and run HDMI directly into the display, but you'd then want to use optical or digital coax for the audio.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Component Video cables wil work fine for Audio as they are sheilded but in time I would replace, in short............
Yes you can use Component cables 2 ways for audio, you can go L&R from the RCA jacks for analog or you can use just one into Coax digital input for Digital Audio (best bet). Seeing how you have 3 wires you can do both at same time, digital for movies and Analog for 2 channel cd playback or music from cable box for example.
I dont run audio via HDMI I use Coax Digital.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

superchad said:


> Component Video cables wil work fine for Audio as they are sheilded but in time I would replace, in short............
> Yes you can use Component cables 2 ways for audio, you can go L&R from the RCA jacks for analog or you can use just one into Coax digital input for Digital Audio (best bet). Seeing how you have 3 wires you can do both at same time, digital for movies and Analog for 2 channel cd playback or music from cable box for example.
> I dont run audio via HDMI I use Coax Digital.


Great answer SC:T


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

You can use a component cable, but the componet output is only video.

I route 4 HDMI sources through an outboard switcher and then directly to my projector. The switcher I use also switches digital audio (toslink) and so my pre-amp can remain on one input for all my video viewing. Makes my macros a lot easier to program.

I can change the pre-amp input to listen to lossless movie audio, when that is something I want to do. Usually, I don't bother.

So, the answer to your question is yes, you can use the cable...but not the component output (or input), which supports no audio signal.

Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chemical1 said:


> If you have HDMI can you use it just for video and then use component cables for sound?
> cHeM


Hi cHeM,
As everyone has said, (and I am sure you are just confused and you meant using the 5.1 analog audio outputs of the DVD player). Yes you can do this. You will probably need to tell the DVD player in the menu to do so but this will work fine. You would be better off using a digital send like the Coax or Optical but if your receiver does not have them for inputs then thats the best you can do.
Now if your receiver does not have the 5.1 external processor inputs then you have an issue as you wont be able to receive any of the Dolby Digital or DTS audio streams as it wont send these over the Stereo analog outputs of the DVD player.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

For a year I ran my HDMI cable to my TV from my Rogers cable box and used the optical output on the Rogers box to go to my A/V receiver. 

Two things that you will notice are:

1) You'll need to turn off the volume on your TV, since HDMI carries both audio and video, when listening to audio through your A/V receiver.
2) Some Scientific Atlanta boxes are weird in that you have to specify "_Dolby Digital_" in the "_Audio: Digital Out_" settings to pass sound via optical. Otherwise it goes through the RCA R/L only. My 8300HD is that way.

If you don't have an optical input on your A/V receiver then you can run the RCA L/R to it instead (just ignore the 2nd point). I'd also say you're far over due for an upgrade if your A/V receiver doesn't have optical.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I see that I am due for an upgrade


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Seeing that most receivers started including optical inputs in the late 90's...you are way overdue.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The 5.1 (or 7.1) analog outputs of a player that can decode a multichannel lossless format (DVD-A, TrueHD, SACD, multichannel linear PCM) would be a superior choice over using S/PDIF (coax or optical Toslink). That is if you really care about lossless audio over perceptual lossless (lossy legacy DD/AC-3 or dts codecs) and are willing to go through the effort of doing a correct LFE (subwoofer) audio calibration.

For just two channel stereo S/PDIF is just fine since it can do two channels of lossless linear PCM.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you think that his receiver would have 5.1 inputs if it doesn't even have optical???:scratchhead:

Rogers cable boxes do not have 5.1 out. Only higher end DVD upconverting players have 5.1 outs as far as I know. I don't think that is an option here. :scratchhead:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

MatrixDweller said:


> Do you think that his receiver would have 5.1 inputs if it doesn't even have optical???:scratchhead:
> 
> Rogers cable boxes do not have 5.1 out. Only higher end DVD upconverting players have 5.1 outs as far as I know. I don't think that is an option here. :scratchhead:


I doubt it will have analog multi channel inputs as those are on more higher end models, Optical and Coax are standard in even the **** budget gear.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

superchad said:


> I doubt it will have analog multi channel inputs as those are on more higher end models, Optical and Coax are standard in even the **** budget gear.


I assumed that it was either a stereo receiver or an AVR that predated Dolby Digital. If a receiver had multichannel inputs it would definitely have at least one optical and/or coaxial input.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok so I know I need to upgrade. I was thinking of the Sony STR-DG520 because it has the HDMI built in, or would the strG510 be ok for now. I want one with HDMI pass through so I don't need a switch.

Thanks again all


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

hmmmm...yes...the WAF comes into play for all of us that have wives I think. Maybe waiting until your birthday...or Easter...will be best. Why can't the Easter Bunny leave receivers and plasma TVs hidden around the house.:heehee:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

chemical1 said:


> Ok so I know I need to upgrade. I was thinking of the Sony STR-DG520 because it has the HDMI built in, or would the strG510 be ok for now. I want one with HDMI pass through so I don't need a switch.


It looks like that low cost model does not pick off the audio on the HDMI. So no lossless audio connection to the AVR. Not even simple 5.1 multichannel linear PCM via HDMI to the AVR.

The next higher up Sony AVR models seem to pick off (input) the audio on HDMI.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chemical1 said:


> Ok so I know I need to upgrade. I was thinking of the Sony STR-DG520 because it has the HDMI built in, or would the strG510 be ok for now. I want one with HDMI pass through so I don't need a switch.Thanks again all


Here is another option for you ... http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...R_DG710_61_Channel_Home_Theater_Receiver.html 

You can get it here at the forum :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

